# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرایط انتقالی از دانشگاه

## کنکوری 96

*سلام
دوستان مثلا شخصی در دانشگاه دولتی یا ازاد شهرستان قبول شه و همون ترم اول یا دوم میشه درخواست انتقالی به شهر خودش رو به علت بیماری بده ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------


## roc

> up


ترم
دوم
یکی
از
دوستای
من
گرفت

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------


## zilous

سلام. بله خیلی ها میگیرن. اگر آشنایی تو هیئت علمی دانشگاه مقصدتون داشته باشید خوب راحت تر میتونید اقدام کنید.

----------


## imaginedragon

تو دانشگاه آزاد که راحت میشه اما دولتی بستگی داره کجا باشی و بخوای به کجا بری و چقدر این دو تا با هم هم سطح باشن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

من از دانشگاه مبدا تونستم مجوز 2 ترم مهمانی در دانشگاه مقصد را بگیرم.  بنظرتون میتونم بعد این دو ترم  انتقالی بگیرم به داشنگاه مقصد ؟

----------


## Moein ch

من ترم دو دانشگاه دولتی انتقال دائم گرفتم وپولی ندادم ولی جدیدا مثل اینکه حتما باید پول بدی

----------

